# New Digs for the birds and entertainment for Walter Grey



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

The old Cockatiel cage was fine for just one bird, but since George and Olie are getting bigger and deserve a little more room








And Walter is reaping the rewards of change, he is spending more time in his tree watching them


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That looks like a great cage for your birds. I miss having a bird and was actually just talking to my mom about that last night. BF has asthma and so many parrots leave lots of feather dust that I think would be hard on him.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Nice cage!!!! As a breeder of large and small parrots in the past, one of my biggest pet peeves was always people who put their birds in too small of cages! The other one is, people who feed their birds only seed..............UGH!!!!

I had an African Gray that used to call my cat using my voice, and when the cat came running, he would laugh like crazy! Loved my parrots!!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Catherine, I think they really like it. I have asthma too, so I feel for your BF. I have always had birds and I am just allergic to the outdoors which kicks up my asthma as does the real cold.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

MollyMuiMa that is exactly why I sized up the cockatiels cage, and funny note my first pair of parakeets I had as an adult used to meow to my cats.


----------



## sophie anne (Feb 17, 2015)

What a beautiful shiny new bird cage! I love their food dishes too.

x2 to MollyMuiMa on pet peeves being feeding only bird seed and small cages. I add to that list cages that are overcrowded or under accessorized with toys. Twyla's birds' cage looks very spacious and the toys are put in nicely so that they have plenty of room to move around as well as lots of entertainment. Love it!

I've had a cockatiel for 10 years. Her name is Piper and I hand-raised her from a hatchling. She was from an oops clutch that got picked up by a bird rescue and has an endearing bald spot on her head, which is apparently common in poorly bred cockatiels of her color.

She is very bonded to me, but had to stay at home with my parents while I went to college and wasn't allowed in my apartment this year. It's really funny how closely she watches me... Piper will drink coffee out of my mug if I'm not careful and steals food right off of my plate because she wants to be just like me. Piper doesn't talk, but she wolf whistles a lot which can be pretty funny and surprising for people that haven't met her before!

I'm really hoping that I can find a place when I move for grad school this summer that will allow her to live with me.









Ari loves her! Piper is not so sure about Ari but she will come around. Right now Ari moves too quickly and unpredictably for Piper's taste. Piper will sit on Sophie's head and preen her curly poodle fur!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Sophie Anne, 

Piper is a cutie, this is my first time with cockatiels George and Olie were Mom's, I got these babies for her when her cockatiel Sammy passed on at the ripe old age of 30 last year. I just realized a couple weeks ago that their cage was a bit small so I sized up. 

I have always had a pair of parakeets, so this is new for me. 

Though I am pleased to have taught Georgie the finch song, I briefly had finches so mom's Sammy learned one of their songs. Now I am teaching them the Marine Corp Hymn.


----------

